# 400 Amp split service



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a customer who has a 400 Amp service that's split to 2 200 Amp main panels. He wants a transfer switch installed but needs both panels backed up. Would I need to install two separate 200 amp transfer switches or could I install a 400 amp TS with double barrel lugs feeding both panels? The only issue I can see with the 400 installation is the over current protection would be the mains in the two panels.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Just get a service entrance rated transfer switch. It will probably have a main in it, then you will have to remove the mbj in the two panels.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> Just get a service entrance rated transfer switch. It will probably have a main in it, then you will have to remove the mbj in the two panels.


That was my original thought but came across this online 
http://www.basco.com/Newsroom/News ...uces Breakthrough Transfer Switch Technology/

Why would you use one of these instead a regular 400 Amp switch


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Why would this be popular?

"Right now, the popular method to servicing a 400-amp home with two 200-amp service panels is by installing two separate 200 amp transfer switches," said Troy Tesmer, Briggs & Stratton program manager. "With the Briggs & Stratton dual 200-amp automatic transfer switch, we simplify the installation to a single switch location. It’s easier to install for electricians and is more aesthetically pleasing for homeowners."


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Gamit said:


> That was my original thought but came across this online
> http://www.basco.com/Newsroom/News%20Articles/2011/01/Briggs%20and%20Stratton%20Introduces%20Breakthrough%20Transfer%20Switch%20Technology/
> 
> Why would you use one of these instead a regular 400 Amp switch


Maybe because most switches don't allow for double barrel lugs and this switch eliminates the need for splicing?


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

What size generator?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

ceb58 said:


> What size generator?


Not sure yet but large enough to handle total load


----------



## jlevi (Dec 21, 2011)

normaly you would use a 400 amp transfer switch and then refeed both 2000amp panels. I think the issue that b&s is adressing is in a case when have a 400amp service with 2 200amp meters. In this case u used to be only able to have 2 seperate 200amp transfers, now it comes built in with parallel switchs


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like that switch in the link would do it. Made for 400 amp service with 2 200 amp panels. Sounds like a nice install.

Edit:

Looked that switch up it must be a decent size switch it weighs 111 pounds.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

From your link


> The dual 200-amp/split-400 amp automatic transfer switch will only be sold as part of a Briggs & Stratton or GE Generator Systems 20kW1, 30kW1 or 45/48kW1purchase.


Is that an issue?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

The switch also comes with the 60 kw model at a price of $17949.00


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> From your linkIs that an issue?


There is no issue I was just questioning the benefits of the unit


----------

